# got a cheap fly combo at outcast sale



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

It's says 6-8 wt so iv always wanted to get into fly fishing for 13 dollars I'm like wth might as well . I fish everyday just about . I tie my own pompano jigs so flies looks like fun ....maybe I would get after some Spanish or trout , but with cobia season coming up il prob be on the piers and boat for the next few months . This summer in the surf for skipjacks or blues or sumthing . Right now I need to know what line should start with. I would love to just get out and start practicing . First thing I thought was floating line top water but after reading that's not always a good idea. Do I need to but mono backing ? Iv been reading through a lot of old threads and got a lot of useful info .

If this goes well I maybe il get serious with it so any info is appreciated thanks !


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Trouts under the lights at night with your own flies is hard to beat.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

buy the Dacron backing in the flyfishing section of any sporting goods store. You can get relatively inexpensive reels and one with floating line and one with a sinking tip OR get a reel with an extra arbor. You can use the Bass taper leaders just fine and I use 2lb fluoro tippet. You might want to start out by going someplace and catching a bunch of bluegill -- you'll get a lot of practice in a short amount of time that way. Go get 'em!!!!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Best to start off with a full floating line.*

Learn to cast before using a sinking line. Floaters are much nicer to cast and fish with most days. I fish a sinking line about 20% of the time. 

I have some short sink tips that i sometimes add between the line and leader when I need to get down a little further.

A Clouser is a bad choice to learn with too. Learn to cast before tying on a Clouser. Believe me, *CLOUSERS HURT!*


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

$$13 bucks, hell that's right next to FREE for fly gear. :whistling:


----------

